# [FIX] AOSP Home Button



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

I've noticed the AOSP roms have some type of home button glitch where once you put the phone to sleep, sometimes you'll have to press the home button twice or even more to get the phone to turn on. But if you use the power switch, it'll turn on perfectly.

What i've noticed is when the phone does turn on when you press the home button, the screen kind of flickers and just seems very odd.
Once I turned on Force GPU Rendering in Developer Options

Developer Options -> Force GPU Rendering

This seems to fix the home button issue for the most part. RARELY will you need to press the home button twice or more.

Hope this helps a lot of people having this issue!


----------

